# my OEBT!



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

just wanted to share these beauties i got from ghori. he even gave me a berried female!








these pictures were taken just now, they should darken up more later.  they are worth every dollar!


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice ones!!!


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Vary mice....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowSno (Apr 2, 2008)

I love the look of the shrimp!!! Im getting some this monday... Im hoping for Much sucess as im getting back into the hobby... Hopefully they are as easy as red cherries as i had sucess with those in the past... I was reading on the oebt and i read somewhere that not all the shrimps are orange eyed but the group usually have the eyes or at least the trait... Does your whole group have orange eyes??


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

yes they all have orange eyes. The only variants would be the color of the blue, some are deep blue and they'll also throw blondes.


----------

